# Flowtrail Eibelstadt



## böser_wolf (22. April 2019)

Video  zur Eröffnung des Flowtrails in Eibelstadt


----------



## static (23. April 2019)

Glückwunsch an alle Beteiligten!

Von wo aus lässt sich der Trail-Einstieg finden? Ab diesem terroir-f Aussichtspunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (23. April 2019)

static schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle Beteiligten!
> 
> Von wo aus lässt sich der Trail-Einstieg finden? Ab diesem terroir-f Aussichtspunkt?


etwas weiter oben geht ein Weg rein da ist der Anfang sollten aber schon Schilder stehen


----------



## static (23. April 2019)

Sehr schön, danke!
Dann werd ich irgendwann auch mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## static (21. Juni 2019)

Hab heute mal den Brückentag genutzt und einen Abstecher nach Würzburg gemacht.
Fährt sich schön! Im Uphill zurück zum Startpunkt wird man auch schön von der Mittagssonne gegrillt... 
Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## FS88LA (22. Juni 2019)

Am Dienstag zu Fuß oben gewesen vom Hotel aus. Und geärgert das Bike nicht dabei zu haben .


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Juni 2019)

FS88LA schrieb:


> Am Dienstag zu Fuß oben gewesen vom Hotel aus. Und geärgert das Bike nicht dabei zu haben .
> Anhang anzeigen 876787


tjo schade
 Touren geht hier auch gut 
 witzige Trails in Würzburg


----------

